# Hands off my torches?!



## sizzlechest (Jan 18, 2007)

For lack of a better place I have chosen to "display" a couple of my larger spotlights in my office.







Problem is my co-worker non-flashaholics seem to think they should come in pick them up, mess around with them, turn them on, you name it. 

WORST is that when someone needs a light for any old reason they feel they can march in, grab my spotlight and actually USE it. What's the matter with these people? 

Most recently we had a water pipe break in the ceiling and they grabbed my cyclops and used it to "diagnose" where the water was leaking from- soaking it with water. 

I just don't think I can handle this much longer......Do I need to invest in glass display cases for these or what?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 18, 2007)

You need to get them out of your public office space, or at the very least, disconnect an internal wire. The first instinct dumbass noobies have about using a bright light is to shine it at someone to blind them as a joke...not realizing these are so strong they could hurt someone's eyes...which then would be on you.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 18, 2007)

Foolish, was I, the morning I left my Amondo HID on a desk in the office - unattended only for a few minutes. A budding flashoholic friend surprised me with a visit & managed to turn the light on & off numerous times until I offered that, perhaps, such cycling isn't recommended. That Murphy-like experience did indicate the light's rapid re-strike capability. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## carrot (Jan 18, 2007)

Why not just tell your co-workers politely that these lights are for display only?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 18, 2007)

Get a sign and use some type of cable lock similar to what they use for laptops.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 18, 2007)

Lame, just let them use them. Save up for replacements, or better yet, buy everyone in your office a nice EDC light of their very own.


----------



## SteveTheReaper (Jan 19, 2007)

What you need is bigger spotlights. If you had a spotlight based on a commercial truck sized lead acid battery, I doubt anyone would want to pick it up and use it.


----------



## Knighthood (Jan 19, 2007)

Somebody is going to steal it or misplace it at the very least too. Either lock it up or take it back home. :touche:


----------



## Pila_Power (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah man - would you leave a few hundred dollars laying around too?


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jan 19, 2007)

Get a cable lock with a motion sensor alarm on it (Use a big speaker/siren), and attach it to to the cabinet.

Then when they try to pick them up they get the full effect and they will soon learn not to touch them. :devil:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 19, 2007)

An XD-45acp will make them think twice!


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 19, 2007)

It is an invitation for a budding office magician to make them vanish...

I'f i were you, I'd be taking them home to ensure that no-one's grubby paws get on them except my own!


----------



## Secur1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Or you can just put a "live" wire on the handle and video tape the results for us


----------



## karlthev (Jan 19, 2007)

Take 'em home or, if you need them at work, lock 'em up!!

Karl


----------



## parnass (Jan 19, 2007)

karlthev said:


> Take 'em home or, if you need them at work, lock 'em up!!



Agreed. Keep photos of them on your desk.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

karlthev said:


> Take 'em home or, if you need them at work, lock 'em up!!
> 
> Karl



Thanks for the input fellas. 

I have a certain amount of faith/trust I put in my co-workers not to steal in general. Besides, most people think these are cheap lights anyways. (In CPF $ terms, they are cheap lights) Most people are freaked when you tell them the HF HID light is like $160. 

In terms of shining them in someones eyes- not a good thing. Especially that HID light- they shine it down the hall on people not realizing the person 200+ feet away may as well have their face right in front of it. I put an end to that immediately. 

My secret agenda is to convert them all into flashaholics!

BTW- most of my co-workers already have keychain led lights- my compliments!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 19, 2007)

Other than my above suggestions, I was also going to recommend setting up an automated machine gun nest around them.


----------



## Tritium (Jan 19, 2007)

Feel free to remove THEIR personal items from their offices. They drew "first blood".

Thurmond


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you really need two big *** spotlights at your office? Do you work in a watchtower or what? Bring them home...


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Do you really need two big *** spotlights at your office? Do you work in a watchtower or what? Bring them home...



I think the bigger question is do I really need two big *** spotlights period? In the true spirit of CPF I say YES I DO. As many as I can acquire. I don't need to have a need do I?

I've got plenty at home, in my vehicles, and in my garage already, its actually practical for me to have these stored at the office. Indeed they are "big *** spotlights"

LONG LIVE THE FLASHAHOLIC!


----------



## Ra (Jan 19, 2007)

If I ever leave my monster unattended. They still need to ask: " May I have the key to your flashlight please..??"









Regards,

Ra.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

Ra - LOL! 

That thing is just plain awesome! I bet you have a hell of a time explaining the reasoning for owning that thing. Do you work on, or regularily visit any watch towers?


----------



## Ra (Jan 19, 2007)

sizzlechest, 

I don't want to steal your attention away from your thread, but have you never heard of Maxablaster??:

I think I'm allowed to say its by far the most powerfull, portable spotlight in therms of throw !!

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125819

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139958

Enjoy...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 19, 2007)

Ra said:


> sizzlechest,
> 
> I don't want to steal your attention away from your thread, but have you never heard of Maxablaster??:
> 
> ...



No problem, and yes I had previously been aware and read up on your light in full detail. That's where my quote: "That thing is just plain awesome" came from. You are a true master of the blaster!


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 20, 2007)

sizzlechest, prominently post this notice for them ....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 20, 2007)

ddaadd said:


> sizzlechest, prominently post this notice for them ....



And hope none of your employees are Jewish. That was my first thought, anyway! 

:lolsign:


.


----------



## 325addict (Feb 11, 2009)

I would simply remove all batteries.... they quickly learn, your flashlight-collection is "useless" :nana:

Timmo.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2009)

I still like Lux Luthor's idea...


----------



## PhillyRube (Feb 11, 2009)

Charge up a couple of capacitors and leave them lying around, like on top of the light...heheheheh


----------



## 65535 (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy freakin thread revival.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2009)

65535 said:


> Holy freakin thread revival.




lol.....:laughing:

I saw that but went along with it. 

The best one that I ever saw at CPF was a 4 year to the month revival.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've seen some pretty insane thread revivals, but what is interesting about this one is the seemingly generally uninteresting subject.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 12, 2009)

Wire 'em up to a BugLight !


:devil:


(a damp floor enhances the effect)



_


----------



## hamheart (Feb 12, 2009)

put your good light in a drawer and a maglite on your desk, they will just use the mag. :thumbsup:


----------



## sizzlechest (Feb 12, 2009)

65535 said:


> Holy freakin thread revival.





Perhaps as closure to my 2 year old thread I will let you all know what I've been up to during the last 2 years:

1) I have continued to stockpile an obscene collection of flashlights. 

2) My 3rd child was born. Beautiful girl, 2 years old now.

3) Finally, the majority of my life investments have been lost in the stock market.

BTW - I still have the lights in my office! (of course the damn things are completely outdated, really need to upgrade :devil


----------



## cubsfan555 (May 23, 2009)

As a closure?! You mean to say that you want to kill this thread? How could you be so cruel? [sniffle]


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your investments.

BUT what I really want to know is did you ever add an ignition switch to one of your lights?

I think that has to be a new dream of mine... A light with an ignition switch. I'm so glad the MaxaBlaster made this appropriate modification on top of all the other firsts it presented to us.

This may be an old thread, but there really is nother better than to be reminded of the good things in life and seeing the ignition switch posted earlier in the thread was like XXX. I had to go read those other threads again.

I guess if the lights are still in your office you have either accepted the behavior of your office mates, or managed to train them in manners.


----------

